# Some advice please



## pinklife (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

Was looking for some advice. I was looking to affiliate or join (this would be just myself) a group that can validate my grades, but also as a means that allows you to train with other members within the group. I am well covered for insurance and licences etc. 

I am with the British Combat Association and I view this as my pragmatic and practical aspect for my training. I was looking for a group with a more modern traditional approach through which I could get grade recognition, opportunities for training etc etc. Not looking for a group that charge astronomical joining or affiliation fees etc. Was originally covered for this area but with Statute 21.9, I must become a member of an organsiation within the WKF in order for me to maintain that affiliation and as I am based in N.Ireland this is not possible. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 21, 2009)

I would contact Gary at Enshin UK.

http://www.enshin.co.uk/


----------



## Martin h (Jul 30, 2009)

MilkManX said:


> I would contact Gary at Enshin UK.
> 
> http://www.enshin.co.uk/



Enshin is, as far as I know, not affiliated in any way to WKF (world karate federation) which is the largest international light-contact point-karate sport organization -where Enshin is a knockdown karate style..
And I doubt Gary would even consider validate a grade for someone from another style, who is not interested in joining enshin.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 30, 2009)

Is the OP willing to learn a new style?  If so, the Wado-Kai have a pretty solid group in Belfast.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 31, 2009)

Martin h said:


> Enshin is, as far as I know, not affiliated in any way to WKF (world karate federation) which is the largest international light-contact point-karate sport organization -where Enshin is a knockdown karate style..
> And I doubt Gary would even consider validate a grade for someone from another style, who is not interested in joining enshin.




Yes I missed that part of his question. Thanks for correcting me Martin H. Osu!


----------

